# Husband hates his new job but has no experiance to get a new one



## charms (Mar 1, 2012)

MY Husband of 8 years just started a new job on an oil rig. He will be gone from home 2 weeks and home 2 weeks. He hates it and has only been really working for 5 days. He want to quit!! He is 32 years old and has no experiance other than ranching and we cant make it on 9,000 a year!! I dont know how to make the situtation better. I dont want him to be miserable but I dont want him to quit!! I dont know what to do. If he quits ill have to find a diffrent job, to do that I will have to travel 2 or more hours each way!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate my job, also. I just started two months ago. But i dont think it would be right to give it up without something else lined up. 

I asked my H how he would feel about it if I quit and he told me that he just wants me to do what makes me happy. I told him i really wanted his opinion on what I shoudl do but he kept telling me to do what I think is right. 

If the situation was flipped and my H wanted to quit his job because he didn't like it, and he hated his job for awhile too, I would tell him not to quit. That he would be causing us incredible stress so he needed to just deal with it. But i dont think this approach is very good. It's controlling and would make him resentful towards me. He'd probably quit anyway and also hate me. 

The way my H handled it seems ideal to me. I feel like he respects me, cares about my needs and is confident enough in himself that he can take care of his own needs. I also felt like he trusted me to make what I felt was the best decision. If he were to have taken my approach I would have resented him and felt like the relationship turned parental.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I would see what kind of plan you all could come up with to get him into something that makes him feel good. Maybe he can hang in there an work until you all have enough savings for him to quit. Are you a SAHM? Do you work and maybe you all can survive on one income (while he diligently seeks a new job or works something part time.) Maybe he or you need to check into options for school. You all could train for something better and use financial aid to support you.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

And schooling doesn't just have to be going to a four year college to get a degree. It could mean going to a trade school or getting an AA degree from a community college.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree. A trade is actually one of the best way to go these days. Short term specialized schooling that has better chances of getting a job.



Riverside MFT said:


> And schooling doesn't just have to be going to a four year college to get a degree. It could mean going to a trade school or getting an AA degree from a community college.


----------

